# Work and the 2WW



## yellowbrickroad

Hi

Could any of you more experienced ladies help?
I am a secondary school teacher whose Headteacher has been very understanding over the whole 'leaving the country for fertility treatment' scenario.  We should be going out there in mid-November.

However, I don't want to push my luck and his good will.  Do people go to work during the 2WW?  Will I harm my chances of success if I do go back?  

I'd appreciate a range of views if possible.

Thanks all 
YBR


----------



## coweyes

Hi  this is a really difficult question and one that most of us have asked!  I have had 3 2ww and believe for me working part time is the answer.  I work in a care home for adults with learning disabilities and i normally work over night which involve a 16 hour shift + sleep in.  What i have done in the past is just work 8 hours and take the rest as holiday. So i have generally worked about 20 hours of my 37 hour week and have not done any sleep ins.


Is there any chance that you can go back part time? use your holiday up to allow you to work less hours? eg half days.  What i have also done which allowes me to have time off for the treatment is earnt toil, time of in loo.  I built up about 200 hours and then take them back during treatment at the time when i have a lot of scans and during ec and et.


Personally i don't thing working makes any or much difference to our chances, but more importantly you have to do what you feel is right as if things don't work out or end up going wrong (sorry) you dont feel as if you could have done more.  I had a miscarriage about a year ago, i believe it was just one of those things that happened and not due to me working.  


I am sure other women have different ideas but what every you decide, good luck and i wish you well.  Remember always stay and strong and focused. xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi YBR

First - GOOD LUCK!!!!                            

I had ET on the Thursday afternoon.  I went to work in the morning, had the afternoon and Friday off and went back to work on the Monday and worked through the rest of the 2ww.  The only reason I had the Friday off was to make it a long weekend, nothing to do with treatment, and I got a BFP!  But then I worked through all of my 2ww's, so I don't think it makes much difference.  I did ask my clinic and they said that as long as I didn't do any heavy lifting then I would be fine going back.  At least for a few hours a day I was so busy I put the overwhelming thoughts of "am I, aren't I?" behind me!

Sue


----------



## ckhayes

Hmmm its the million dollar question isnt it.....

I have always rested and stayed off, but with my 1 BFP even though i was off work i was horrendously busy. so personally i dont think it matters.  Though I'd have a day or 2 off for my own sanity.

Good luck


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

It is personal choice really I have always been signed off for the 2ww.  There are lots of debates about this if you search on FF.
Wishing you luck
K x


----------



## boboboy

I had transfer in the morning , got 2 hour train back to airport , flew home , drove 3 hours to my house , arrived home at 1.30am and was up at 5am for work.  I worked all the way through the 2ww and was doing heavy lifting all the time and got positive so really it up to you.


----------



## yellowbrickroad

Thank you all so much for your advice, kind wishes and for taking the time to reply.
I guess it does really depend on when the ET falls - if I'm back towards the end of the week then I might take the last fews days off to take me up to and including the weekend.  

On the other hand, I'm quite worried I'll rattle round at home on my own and drive myself nuts!

Thanks for the food for thought, and best wishes to all who are still trying

YBR x


----------



## coweyes

Yellowbrickroad


No worries thats what we area all hear for.  Just bare in mind that spending a whole 2 weeks at home would be really really difficult.  Personally if i spent the whole two weeks at home i would have to make sure that i was busy most of the time.  Take care


----------

